# computer/youtube issues HELP! :)



## 3rdr8 (Apr 9, 2008)

So heres the deal. My computer no longer runs on youtube. It used to though!
When i go to watch a movie, it says i need to update my adobe flash player. 
So i click on the link, and attempt to download but the page just refreshes every time i click.
no matter what i try, i cant download the new adobe flash player. _any suggestions?_
further problem, is someone commented on one of my videos and they were italian, and when i clicked on the link it went to the italian youtube. Normally not a problem, at the top right corner is a button to click what nationaliry you are so it adapts the site to that language. but that little button wont open either,and im stuck on italian!
posibly related problem, if and when i use facebook, it takes a really long time to load most things, and some things will not load at all (ie the "friends" tab)
i am not a computer guy, if anyone can help id appreciate it!
thanks in advance :mooooh:


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

Do you know how to go to a "Restore" date? I am no expert and no dount many know far more than I but if I get into a jam I go back to a day when everything was fine and it always fixes problem.


----------



## 3rdr8 (Apr 9, 2008)

hmm. i know what your refering to, but i have never done it. I am not sure if it will work or not, the weird thing was that it was progressive. at first only a few videos didnt work, then more and more. now even my own videos i cant watch. if i had to pinpoint a date, maybe october 2007? can a restore go that far back? plus, the problem MAY just be that i need to download the new javascript, but it wont let me!
ive even tried using a different internet browser. ive tried Internet Explorer and Firefox.
i will talk to my computer friend and see if he thinks a restore will work,
thanks for the input! much appreciated!


----------



## sparky77 (Feb 22, 2008)

Sorry but first of all I would say to get a life, but since I havent done that either, I would go to:
http://www.java.com/en/download/index.jsp
if that doesnt work, let me know, I don't have a life either, so I can probably help:sad:

edit: check your computer for sony rootkits if you've tried to play ANY sony disc's lately, I suggest a2free, or any of the rootkit killers that are free, for heavens sake, don't buy one, that's what sony wants..........


----------



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

easiest approach might be to install a new browser - either safari, opera, or Firefox.


----------

